

Hotmail is down - ajma
http://www.isup.me/mail.live.com

======
j_col
Looks like they had a global issue affecting many of their services, via
Twitter I heard that Office365 was also down (suspected DNS issue), and
Windows 7 users were reported issues with accessing Live-based services on
their phones. Seems significant.

~~~
DrJ
outlook.com is down too! yay there goes my mail service

------
pointyhat
It does that quite regularly in my experience unfortunately. Although I use
Outlook with it which insulates you from any outages quite well.

